

Milo.com Raises $4 Million… without revenue plan - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/56603/milocom-raises-4-million-2/

======
zaidf
Wow, compared to some other investments, Milo seems like gold in terms of
monetization potential. Weird choice of criticism by pehub.

~~~
Everest
Agreed...reminds me of the story of Kayak. Apparently, when Kayak launched the
airlines had no affiliate plans and did not plan on paying Kayak (which they
viewed as a threat). Eventually, Kayak started dumping serious numbers of
users at their door and the airlines woke up and realized that they would have
to pay Kayak. Milo is in an even better position because its more difficult
for a competitor to establish relationships with mom and pops stores AND gain
a customer base.

------
teuobk
The $4 million might seem more impressive were it not for Twitter having
raised $155 million without a revenue plan.

Regardless, Milo looks like an interesting site. I could see it having
particular value for people looking for popular toys this holiday season.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Just because you don't know it doesn't mean they (twitter folks) don't have
one.

------
ryanwaggoner
I'm generally solidly on the "make money today" bandwagon, but I'd make an
exception and invest in Milo if I had the chance. They have traction with
retailers, which is the hard part, and though they may not have a plan to make
money right now, they're connecting an audience of people who are actively
looking to spend money on something with retailers who want to sell to those
people. Tons of interesting ways to monetize that connection.

------
jiggity
fantastic timing for launch! I can just see it exploding with use come black
friday and pre-christmas shopping

